# Huffy Muscle Bike Identification



## Curtandshannon (Sep 4, 2018)

I'm having trouble identifying this style of the bike. It is a Huffy. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## Gordon (Sep 4, 2018)

Same frame style as the Red Hot or the Blue Beard, but I'm not sure what they called your purple one.


----------



## professor72 (Sep 4, 2018)

Huffy Rail with some non-original parts.


----------



## rfeagleye (Sep 4, 2018)

Yes, that one is a Huffy Rail. Lot's of good parts on that one. The sissy bar is original and good to have on it still.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Sep 4, 2018)

That is a huffy rail


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 4, 2018)

Yes it's right down the road from me I inquired about


----------

